# Rechtsextremismus auf Steam, EinProzent e.V. veröffentlichen Spiel auf Steam



## coolbigandy (4. September 2020)

Der vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete EinProzent e.V. wird das Spiel "Heimat Defender: Rebellion" auf Steam veröffentlichen, 

Heimat Defender: Rebellion on Steam

Gerade jetzt zu zeiten von Aufkeimenden Rechtsextremismus muss sowas unterbunden werden.

Quelle: 
https://twitter.com/Nightmare_Keks/status/1301945749522055169
https://twitter.com/AttilaPhotoshop/status/1301955717683961856


----------



## Laudian (4. September 2020)

Moin,

dieser Beitrag ist leider einfach nicht genug für eine User News, deswegen verschiebe ich das Thema in ein passenderes Unterforum.

Bei der nächsten User-News bitte einmal unseren User-News: Leitfaden und verbindliche Regeln angucken, dort gibt es eine Reihe an Empfehlungen, welche Fragen eine News beantworten sollte.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## markus1612 (4. September 2020)

Einfach nicht kaufen, dann hat sich die Sache ganz schnell erledigt.
Da der Verein nur beobachtet wird, dürfte das "unterbinden" ohnehin schwierig bis unmöglich werden.


----------



## coolbigandy (4. September 2020)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Einfach nicht kaufen, dann hat sich die Sache ganz schnell erledigt.


Ja Klar wie bei Demos einfach die Rechtsextremen ignorieren...
gegen sowas muss vorgangen werden!

Würdest du als Plattform zum Kauf von Spiele wie Steam es ist, wollen dass rechtsextreme einen Ort für den Verkauf ihrer spiele haben?


----------



## alf666 (4. September 2020)

Danke für die Info sonst hätte ich das bestimmt übersehen so kann ich es kaufen )


----------



## RtZk (5. September 2020)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> Ja Klar wie bei Demos einfach die Rechtsextremen ignorieren...
> gegen sowas muss vorgangen werden!
> 
> Würdest du als Plattform zum Kauf von Spiele wie Steam es ist, wollen dass rechtsextreme einen Ort für den Verkauf ihrer spiele haben?



Wir sind nicht in der DDR. Auf Steam kann jeder seine Spiele verkaufen solange sie mit den Steamrichtlinien und den örtlich geltenden Gesetzen konform sind. 
Die politische Meinung eines Entwicklers hat damit mal so gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## GameKing88 (5. September 2020)

Danke für die Info, wird gekauft. Ohne deine News hätte ich das nie auf den Schirm gehabt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. September 2020)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> Gerade jetzt zu zeiten von Aufkeimenden Rechtsextremismus muss sowas unterbunden werden.


Ich kenne weder den Verein noch das Spiel selbst, aber die dürfen genauso Spiele veröffentlichen, sofern diese nicht illegal sind.
Eventuell muss es mit einer Altersbeschränkung versehen werden, aber aufgrund des Herausgebers ist es schwer, die Veröffentlichung eines Spiels zu verhindern.
Alternativ können die das auch selbst auf ihren eigenen Servern hosten, da kann dann Steam auch nicht machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. September 2020)

Zum Glück hast du mich vor diesem schändlichen Stück Software gewarnt. Hoffentlich wird das nie auf Steam veröffentlicht.

Auf diesen Schreck werde ich erstmal in meine Steambibliothek gehen und überlegen, was ich spiele, um mich von dieser schrecklichen Nachricht zu erholen.

Ich schwanke zwischen Manhunt, Postal 2 oder Hatred.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. September 2020)

alf666 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info sonst hätte ich das bestimmt übersehen so kann ich es kaufen )





GameKing88 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, wird gekauft. Ohne deine News hätte ich das nie auf den Schirm gehabt.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast du mich vor diesem schändlichen Stück Software gewarnt. Hoffentlich wird das nie auf Steam veröffentlicht.
> 
> Auf diesen Schreck werde ich erstmal in meine Steambibliothek gehen und überlegen, was ich spiele, um mich von dieser schrecklichen Nachricht zu erholen.
> 
> Ich schwanke zwischen Manhunt, Postal 2 oder Hatred.



Unnötiges Spam und Provokation.

Djkuhpisse hat wenigstens zur Thema was beigetragen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich kenne weder den Verein noch das Spiel selbst,



Ein Prozent fuer unser Land &#8211; Wikipedia


Verfassungsschutz:
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Nur so paar Links


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen Manhunt, Postal 2 oder Hatred.


Neumodischer Kram.


----------



## hoffgang (5. September 2020)

Ist doch großartig.

Hilft dabei zu identifizieren, wer ein kompletter Vollpfosten ist auf Steam.
Wer hatte noch nicht davon geträumt in einem 2D Shooter als Martin "Eingesellnert" Linke zu verkloppen und dafür auch noch Geld zu bezahlen.

Kleingeistige Gewaltfantasien bedient von Feinden der Demokratie, das neue Abzeichen der digitalen Erbärmlichkeit.


Kleines Addendum für die "haha danke für den Hinweis" Typen im Thread.
Mag sein, dass so eine Antwort einfach eurem Naturell entspricht, Unruhe reinbringen, provozieren. Dafür hätte ich Verständnis.

Dennoch sollte sich jeder bewusst sein, dass ein Kauf dieses Stücks Softwaredreck direkt dazu führt, dass ein vom Verfassungsschutz beobachteter Rechtsextremer Verein weiter existieren kann. Oder anders gesagt, mit eurem (potentiellen) Kauf finanziert ihr Nazis.
Wenn das euer Ziel ist, im vollen Bewusstsein wer hinter diesem Machwerk steckt, dann Glückwunsch, ihr habt euch den Titel Naziunterstützer redlich verdient. Für alle, die nur provozieren möchten: Denkt mal einfach eine Minute drüber nach, ob ihr wirklich diesen Menschen euer Geld geben möchtet.

Oh und falls ihr immernoch denkt "ach der hoffgang wieder". Sellner hat Einreiseverbot in den USA. Nicht aufgrund des Schengen-Bans, sondern wegen seiner Verbindungen zum Terroristen von Christchurch.
Wenn ihr jetzt weiterhin der Meinung seid, es sei lustig Sellner zu spielen und Linke zu verkloppen, dann wundert sich bitte nicht wenn euch diesbezüglich Ablehnung entgegenschlägt.


Für alle anderen: Wenn ihr das schon meldet, dann fügt doch auch gleich die passenden Tags dazu. Also Eingesellnert, Nazis, Identitäre Bewegung usw.


----------



## Tekkla (6. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf diesen Schreck werde ich erstmal in meine Steambibliothek gehen und überlegen, was ich spiele, um mich von dieser schrecklichen Nachricht zu erholen.


Ich empfehle Wolfenstein


----------



## Mahoy (7. September 2020)

Ein Prozent der Deutschen für mobilisieren zu wollen, ist aber auch ein sportliches Ziel. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es hierzulande nicht tatsächlich 800.000 ausreichend blöde Menschen gäbe, aber davon reiten nun einmal sehr viele ihr ganz eigenes Steckenpferd. Die jüngsten Kundgebungen zeigen zwar, dass bei manchen Themen durchaus Spinner aller Coleur gemeinsam auftreten können, aber selbst dann kommen halt nur rund 20.000 Leute zusammen.

Ach so, und jetzt bringen sie ein Spiel heraus. Ein Spiel, dessen Beschreibung in Ausdruck und Grammatik gerade so noch als Deutsch durchgeht, uns aber immerhin verrät, dass sich die Handlung darum dreht, dass "ein global agierender Konzern" die Herrschaft an sich reißt und "Bürger in hirnlose NPCs" verwandelt, wogegen sich Widerstand regt. Da das Spiel mindestens Windows 7 voraussetzt, wird damit wohl ausnahmsweise mal nicht Microsoft gemeint sein und Bill Gates ist vermutlich auch aus der Nummer raus.

Warum man allerdings ein Spiel zocken und sogar dafür bezahlen sollte, dessen technischer Stand jenem von 90er-Jahre-Shareware (abzüglich des Charme- und Spaßfaktors) entspricht, verrät die Beschreibung nicht. Ebenso wenig, warum irgend jemand Charaktere spielen wollen würde, die den größten Vollpfosten diesseits der Wolfsschanze nachempfunden sind.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. September 2020)

Naja ich sehe es so Das jeder machen kann was er will so lange es anderen nicht schadet.

Meine Optischen nach außen gerichteten Zeiten ziemlich Links aufzutreten als Punk,mit Demos, und vielen Auseinandersetzungen mit einigen "gegen-spielern"...(um es einigermaßen nett auszudrücken) sind Durchaus vorbei! Meine stark Linkgerichtete Anarchische Einstellung bleibt aber selbstverständlich, sie ist die Selbe. Und dennoch sage ich; "Lass Idioten doch idioten sein und scher´ dich nicht drum, sei Du einfach Korrekt. Weder die Politik noch irgendwelche Scheinheiligen Institutionen und auch Du werden Gedankengut was nicht vorgesehen ist für eine in diesem Beispiel geltende lieberale Gesellschaftsform Ausrotten.

Jeder der es Kauft weil es Rechte Inhalte vertritt wird nicht erst oder überhaupt Rechts weil er das Spiel spielt. Das wird er nie werden oder war es schon vorher und er wird es auch sein wenn er es nicht Spielt. Wer die Idiologie dahinter nicht teilt wird das Spiel nicht Nutzen wollen.
Niemand kann den anderen Ändern kein Mensch ändert seine Persöhnlichkeit egal wie er sich nach außen gibt.
Du bist was du Tust,nicht das was du sein Willst! Also kaufe es nicht wenn es dir nicht zusagt!

Das Problem bei Verboten ist schlicht und einfach das unterdrückte Meinung sich stark Kanalisiert. Egal welcher Gesinnung. Das Spiel zu verbieten ändert nicht im geringsten, dass es diese Idiologie weiterhin gibt, Noch wird sie Stärker.
Warum hat der Nationalismus so gut Funktioniert? Weil auch Heute noch viele Menschen sofort den anderen anschwärzen. Da Mein liebling Kommissarisch im Gesundheitsamt arbeitet "wegen Corona" zeigt sich dieses Verhalten von Anschwärzen Täglich vielfach. Leute rufen an damit andere vom Momentan geltenden Rechtssystem bestraft werden. weil ihrer Meinung nach ein Verstoß vorliegt.

Ich persöhnlich finde es gut das du gegen solche Spiele zu sein scheinst. Jedoch ein Hinweis auf Nationalistische/Rechte Inhalte ist nach meinem duktus hielfreicher als ein Verbot.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Wolfenstein



Schöne Spielereihe. Habe von der Haupreihe bis auf den Teil von 2009 alle auf meinem Steamaccount. Natürlich uncut


----------



## Tekkla (7. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich uncut


Ob cut oder uncut... Hauptsache schreddern.


----------



## Research (8. September 2020)

Licht ist das beste Desinfektionsmittel.


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2020)

Für ein Jahr lang weltweit kein Internet und Mobilfunk wäre tatsächlich mal interessant und was dann für Leute auf kalten Entzug frei herumlaufen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Für ein Jahr lang weltweit kein Internet und Mobilfunk wäre tatsächlich mal interessant und was dann für Leute auf kalten Entzug frei herumlaufen.


Würde ich nicht mitmachen und viele andere auch nicht. Wäre so wie leben auf dem Baum.


----------



## Tekkla (8. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wäre so wie leben auf dem Baum.


Damit sagst du doch, dass deine Eltern als Affen groß geworden sind. Meh!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit sagst du doch, dass deine Eltern als Affen groß geworden sind. Meh!


Ja und?
Die Welt dreht sich weiter und ich will nicht an Experimenten "Zurück in die Vergangenheit, war ja alles besser" teilnehmen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. September 2020)

Vor zwei Jahren war ich in einer über Airbnb gebuchten Unterkunft auf Cozumel. Das war das Wochenenddomizil von Einheimischen in einer Siedlung, wo Gringos wie ich eigentlich nicht üblich sind. Damit verbunden gab es weder mobiles Internet noch WIFI. Ich war zwei Tage lang auf meine Frau, die das gebucht hatte, sauer. Danach war der Entzug durch. Ich war ehrlich erstaunt darüber wie gut man sich ohne Netz entspannen kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren war ich in einer über Airbnb gebuchten Unterkunft auf Cozumel. Das war das Wochenenddomizil von Einheimischen in einer Siedlung, wo Gringos wie ich eigentlich nicht üblich sind. Damit verbunden gab es weder mobiles Internet noch WIFI. Ich war zwei Tage lang auf meine Frau, die das gebucht hatte, sauer. Danach war der Entzug durch. Ich war ehrlich erstaunt darüber wie gut man sich ohne Netz entspannen kann.


Wenn du das willst dann mache DU das, aber lasse andere damit in Ruhe.

Da ist es mir dann doch lieber, wenn irgendwelche dubiosen Vereine fragwürdige Computerspiele veröffentlichen, die muss ich nämlich nicht spielen, da die mich nicht interessieren.


----------



## Tekkla (8. September 2020)

Was würde mit dir passieren, wenn mal wer das Netz im Rahmen einer Cyberattacke offline nimmt? Instant Implosion? ^^


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was würde mit dir passieren, wenn mal wer das Netz im Rahmen einer Cyberattacke offline nimmt? Instant Implosion? ^^


Das sind unvorhergesehene Ausfälle, es geht darum, dass manche Leute auf die Idee kommen, das planmäßig abzustellen. Exakt sows muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden, sonst werden wir schnell zu Nordkorea.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

*@Poulton*


Kalter Entzug ist gut, ich würde eher von nicht mehr "lebensfähig" sprechen. Einige Generationen müssten "lebensnotwendiges". um an einer Gesellschaft teilzuhaben, völlig neu erlernen.
Außerdem würden so einige "Blasen" ziemlich schnell platzen oder sich in Luft auflösen.
Ach ja träumen darf man ja ein bischen und das gute alte Buch und auch eine gerdruckte Zeitung würden wieder sehr en voge sein.


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht mitmachen und viele andere auch nicht. Wäre so wie leben auf dem Baum.


Noch ein bisschen wünsch dir was: Ich wünschte mir, man hätte jetzt in der EDV erst den technischen Stand von 1995 und dass diesen Winter das Niederschlagsdefizit der vergangenen Jahre, innerhalb weniger Tage als Schnee runterkommt. 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Exakt sows muss unter allen Umständen verhindert werden, sonst werden wir schnell zu Nordkorea.


Also war die Bundesrepublik, bevor es Internet gab, für dich eine Art zweites Nordkorea?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja träumen darf man ja ein bischen und das gute alte Buch und auch eine gerdruckte Zeitung würden wieder sehr en voge sein.


Ich hab die gedruckte Retro Gamer im Abo.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. September 2020)

Das Spiel wird doch sowieso gelöscht...
So wie alles von und mit Sellner gelöscht wird. Der Typ ist Persona non grata bei YouTube, Instagram, Facebook, Twitter und so weiter. Im großen und ganzen kann ich mir nur mehr via Telegram angucken was er so zu sagen hat. Und die werden auch einknicken wenn der wütende Mob nach seinem virtuellen Kopf verlangt.
Warum sollte Valve/Steam da nun eine Ausnahme sein?
Wundert mich, dass das Spiel überhaupt noch da ist. Ich denke nicht, dass es den Release überleben wird.

Steam hatte ja schon mal ein Problem mit rechtsextremen Inhalten: https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...-beschwerde-gegen-rechtsextreme-auf-steam-vor
Sobald genug Beschwerden gegen Heimat Defender eintrudeln wirds das dann wohl auch gewesen sein.


----------



## Whispercat (8. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird doch sowieso gelöscht...
> So wie alles von und mit Sellner gelöscht wird. Der Typ ist Persona non grata bei YouTube, Instagram, Facebook, Twitter und so weiter. Im großen und ganzen kann ich mir nur mehr via Telegram angucken was er so zu sagen hat. Und die werden auch einknicken wenn der wütende Mob nach seinem virtuellen Kopf verlangt.
> Warum sollte Valve/Steam da nun eine Ausnahme sein?
> Wundert mich, dass das Spiel überhaupt noch da ist. Ich denke nicht, dass es den Release überleben wird.
> ...



Möglich ist es aber ich würde nicht darauf wetten. Der Shitstorm gegen Hatred  war bedeutend grösser und am Ende hat Gabe persönlich interveniert und das Spiel war nach 2 Tagen wieder da. Jetzt reden wir über einen Sidescroll Shooter dessen Trailer nichts zeigt was auch nur im Ansatz bedenklich wäre und da weder Ein Prozent noch die Idenditären verboten wurden, gibt es auch bisher keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage gegen dieses Spiel vorzugehen und von daher denke ich das Valve das Gekreische der linken Blockwarte herzlich egal sein wird.

Grundsätzlich kann man den Mangel an "Nächstenliebe" den die Idenditären an den Tag legen zwar sehen wie man will aber diesen Cancel Culture Mist für den es keinerlei rechtliche Basis gibt und der nur auf Empörung basiert gehört dringend im Keim erstickt .


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Man muss überhaupt nichts verbieten, um andere Maßnahmen rechtlich durchsetzen zu können!
Ich erinnere daran, das die DKP nie in Deutschland verboten war, trotzdem gab es den Radikalenerlass/ Extremistenbeschluss und dieser wurde praktisch und rechtlich durchgesetzt.

Man sollte sich da auf der Rechten Seite nicht all zu sicher sein, es gibt viele rechtliche Möglichkeiten gegen Mitglieder/Unterstützer von extremistischen Parteien und Bewegungen vorzugehen, ohne das man diese verbieten muss.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Möglich ist es aber ich würde nicht darauf wetten. Der Shitstorm gegen Hatred  war bedeutend grösser und am Ende hat Gabe persönlich interveniert und das Spiel war nach 2 Tagen wieder da. Jetzt reden wir über einen Sidescroll Shooter dessen Trailer nichts zeigt was auch nur im Ansatz bedenklich wäre und da weder Ein Prozent noch die Idenditären verboten wurden, gibt es auch bisher keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage gegen dieses Spiel vorzugehen und von daher denke ich das Valve das Gekreische der linken Blockwarte herzlich egal sein wird.



Das stimmt schon, allerdings ist rechter Extremismus auch ein anderes Kaliber und wird weitgehend viel drastischer als blanke Gewaltverherrlichung gewertet. Während man bei Hatred nur bemängeln konnte, dass das Spiel halt brutal ist, könnte man nun gegen Gabe die Nazi-Keule auspacken. Immerhin "läuft" er ja mit und bekennt Farbe, wenn Steam diesen Inhalten eine Plattform bietet. Oder so halt. 

Wobei ich natürlich auch hoffe, dass man dahingehend gelassen bleibt und sich nicht einschüchtern lässt. 



> Grundsätzlich kann man den Mangel an "Nächstenliebe" den die Idenditären an den Tag legen zwar sehen wie man will aber diesen Cancel Culture Mist für den es keinerlei rechtliche Basis gibt und der nur auf Empörung basiert gehört dringend im Keim erstickt.



Die aktuelle Shutdown-Bewegung wird sich früher oder später selber zerlegen, wenn sie anfängt gegen die eigenen Anhänger vorzugehen weil diese nicht links genug sind. Ganz verschwinden wird das aber nie, in den Grundzügen existiert das ja schon lange, nur die Methoden entwickeln sich weiter. 

Denke ich zumindest. Mein Anhaltspunkt wär da die feministische Bewegung welche sich auch stark zersetzt hat nachdem sie zu extrem wurde und damit anfing gegen die eigene Interessensgemeinschaft zu schießen.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. September 2020)

Shutdown bewegung, Linke(Blockwarte), Feministen 

Das fängt ja schon wieder gut an


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2020)

Alleine das Wort Shutdown-Bewegung, da sieht man wie weit die Faktenresistenz gekommen ist.
Langsam bewegen sich Teile (Gott sei Dank bis jetzt nur kleine Teile) der Bevölkerung wieder zurück ins Mittelalter, da war ja auch das Bauchgefühl, Verschwörungstheorien und der eigene Glaube mächtig en vogue, für Fakten hatte man da auch eher wenig übrig. Zur Entschuldigung muss man allerdings sagen, das die wenigsten zu der Zeit, lesen und schreiben konnten, im Gegensatz zu Heute.
Ach ja, nach der neusten Infratest Dimap Umfrage, sind mehr als 2/3 der Bevölkerung mit der Regierung (Shutdown-Bewegung) in Deutschland zufrieden, der jemals höchstgemessene Wert, seit die Frage gestellt wird.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1X2mC9cTN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine das Wort Shutdown-Bewegung, da sieht man wie weit die Faktenresistenz gekommen ist.


Welche Faktenresistenz?
Ist es etwa nicht so, dass es Leute gibt welche "Heimat Defender" abschießen möchten?
Dieser Thread hier ist allein aus diesem Beweggrund heraus entstanden, ließ dir mal den Eingangspost durch.


----------



## hoffgang (9. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> So wie alles von und mit Sellner gelöscht wird. Der Typ ist Persona non grata bei YouTube, Instagram, Facebook, Twitter und so weiter. Im großen und ganzen kann ich mir nur mehr via Telegram angucken was er so zu sagen hat. Und die werden auch einknicken wenn der wütende Mob nach seinem virtuellen Kopf verlangt.



Ich seh da jetzt keinen großen Verlust um ehrlich zu sein...



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Welche Faktenresistenz?
> Ist es etwa nicht so, dass es Leute gibt welche "Heimat Defender" abschießen möchten?
> Dieser Thread hier ist allein aus diesem Beweggrund heraus entstanden, ließ dir mal den Eingangspost durch.



Daraus eine Shutdown Bewegung zu fabulieren weil man keinen Rechten Dreck auf Steam haben möchte ist aber ein wenig arg weit ausgeholt.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich seh da jetzt keinen großen Verlust um ehrlich zu sein...



Das ist ja auch voll ok. 
Ich sehe zum Beispiel auch keinen großen Gewinn in den Inhalten der Frau Chebli. 
Ihr jetzt aber den Saft abzudrehen weil sie, meines Erachtens, nur Schwachsinn von sich gibt ginge aber entschieden zu weit. 



> Daraus eine Shutdown Bewegung zu fabulieren weil man keinen Rechten Dreck auf Steam haben möchte ist aber ein wenig arg weit ausgeholt.



Wie würdest du es nennen, wenn Leute über die angebrachte Kritik hinausgehen und sich darin versuchen ein unliebsames Werk von der Bildfläche verschwinden zu lassen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Daraus eine Shutdown Bewegung zu fabulieren weil man keinen Rechten Dreck auf Steam haben möchte ist aber ein wenig arg weit ausgeholt.



Wenn man diesen Dreck nicht will, dann kauft man ihn einfach nicht.

Es gibt genug Spiele auf Steam, die andere fragwürdig finden (z.B. die von mir genannten Manhunt, Postal 2 oder Hatred).  

Soll das der Maßstab sein dafür, was man spielen darf oder nicht? Ich dachte wir wären 18 Jahre nach Erfurt weiter. Ich brauche nicht shcon wieder einen Debatte, die im Kern das gleiche ist, wie damals mit den sogenannten "Killerspielen".

Irgendwer fühlt sich von einem Stück Software in seinem moralischen Empfinden gestört und will es deshalb auch für alle anderen verbieten.

So ein Verhalten können wir gerne China oder anderen unfreien Staaten überlassen.


----------



## hoffgang (9. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch voll ok.
> Ich sehe zum Beispiel auch keinen großen Gewinn in den Inhalten der Frau Chebli.
> Ihr jetzt aber den Saft abzudrehen weil sie, meines Erachtens, nur Schwachsinn von sich gibt ginge aber entschieden zu weit.



Ich seh da auch keinen Gewinn drin der Dame zu folgen, aber sobald Ihr Verbindungen zu einem Terroristen der 51 Menschen getötet hat nachgewiesen werden kann man drüber reden Sie von Twitter & Co zu schmeißen.




Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wie würdest du es nennen, wenn Leute über die angebrachte Kritik hinausgehen und sich darin versuchen ein unliebsames Werk von der Bildfläche verschwinden zu lassen?


Wer sagt denn, das dies über die angebrachte Kritik hinausgeht?
Das Spiel wird gemeldet, Steam kuckt sich das an. Wenn Steam findet, dass gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen wird, dann kommts weg. Steam alleine kann doch - aufgrund der schieren Masse - garnicht jedes Spiel prüfen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man diesen Dreck nicht will, dann kauft man ihn einfach nicht.



Du meinst wenn man als demokratischer Bürger keine Nazis finanzieren will, dann kauft man das nicht. Stimmt, darauf können wir uns einigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du meinst wenn man als demokratischer Bürger keine Nazis finanzieren will, dann kauft man das nicht. Stimmt, darauf können wir uns einigen.



Als demokratischer Bürger sollte man generell keine Extremisten finanzieren.


----------



## hoffgang (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Als demokratischer Bürger sollte man generell keine Extremisten finanzieren.



Das stimmt, aber im konkreten Fall gehts nunmal um die kackbraunen und nicht um wen anders.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich seh da auch keinen Gewinn drin der Dame zu folgen, aber sobald Ihr Verbindungen zu einem Terroristen der 51 Menschen getötet hat nachgewiesen werden kann man drüber reden Sie von Twitter & Co zu schmeißen.



Meinem Rechtsverständnis nach gilt die Unschuldsvermutung bis das Gegenteil zweifelsfrei erwiesen wurde.
Und bis dato ist das im Fall Sellner-Christchurch noch nicht geschehen.



> Wer sagt denn, das dies über die angebrachte Kritik hinausgeht?
> Das Spiel wird gemeldet, Steam kuckt sich das an. Wenn Steam findet, dass gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen wird, dann kommts weg. Steam alleine kann doch - aufgrund der schieren Masse - garnicht jedes Spiel prüfen.



Man wird sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt. Die Antifa tippt ja schon fleißig Mails an den Verfassungs und Jugendschutz. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn man versucht viel Druck auf Valve auszuüben, zumindest sieht es momentan danach aus. Vielleicht wird ja auch das SPLC wieder aktiv.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. September 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe es so Das jeder machen kann was er will so lange es anderen nicht schadet.
> 
> Meine Optischen nach außen gerichteten Zeiten ziemlich Links aufzutreten als Punk,mit Demos, und vielen Auseinandersetzungen mit einigen "gegen-spielern"...(um es einigermaßen nett auszudrücken) sind Durchaus vorbei! Meine stark Linkgerichtete Anarchische Einstellung bleibt aber selbstverständlich, sie ist die Selbe. Und dennoch sage ich; "Lass Idioten doch idioten sein und scher´ dich nicht drum, sei Du einfach Korrekt. Weder die Politik noch irgendwelche Scheinheiligen Institutionen und auch Du werden Gedankengut was nicht vorgesehen ist für eine in diesem Beispiel geltende lieberale Gesellschaftsform Ausrotten.
> 
> ...


Ich habe mich mit dem Spiel nicht befaßt. Aber im Prinzip sind fast alle Spiele irgendwie ein "Heimat Defender", bisher war das aber noch in Ordnung.
Und Heimat defenden ist auch nicht zwangsläufig mit einer politischen Richtung verbunden. Ob links oder rechts, jeder verteidigt, was er geschaffen hat, von was er Teil ist. Und das ist der Punkt, der in unserer Gesellschaft immer weniger verstanden wird: Sich für etwas gemeinsam einsetzen, das wird jetzt ganz groß geschrieben (im Internet) aber im RL ist davon nichts zu spüren. Jeder, der sich irgendwo engagiert, ist erstmal suspekt, denn er muß ja gegen die "demokratische Grundordnung" sein.


----------



## Whispercat (9. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Meinem Rechtsverständnis nach gilt die Unschuldsvermutung bis das Gegenteil zweifelsfrei erwiesen wurde.
> Und bis dato ist das im Fall Sellner-Christchurch noch nicht geschehen.



Und da wird auch nichts geschehen. Zwischen Sellner und dem Christchurch Typen ist nichts passiert ausser das Sellner sich für ne 1500.- Tacken Spende bedankt hat. Seither gab es bei Sellner mehrfache Hausdurchsuchungen und Observationen und obwohl Sellner in den Medien zu Österreichs Topterrorist und Persona Non Grata stilisiert wird kriegt die geballte Macht der Justiz es nicht hin diesen Typen auch nur für *EINEN* dieser schwerwiegenden Vorwürfe dranzukriegen. 

Gut, jetzt kann man natürlich noch auf ihm rumhacken das er der Boss (?) der österreichischen Idenditären ist aber auch hier, das beste was man strafrechtlich gegen die in der Hand hat sind die Verurteilungen wegen Besitzstörung aber ansonsten scheint man nicht in der Lage zu sein die für irgendetwas auch nur im Ansatz bedenkliches dranzukriegen. 





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






Da_Obst schrieb:


> Man wird sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt. Die Antifa tippt ja schon fleißig Mails an den Verfassungs und Jugendschutz. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn man versucht viel Druck auf Valve auszuüben, zumindest sieht es momentan danach aus. Vielleicht wird ja auch das SPLC wieder aktiv.



Ich muss ja immer diebisch kichern wie wahnwitzig komisch es eigentlich ist das die Antifa nach all den Jahren F*k the System scheinbar kein Problem mehr damit hat zu Vater Staat zu rennen und dann noch sogar explizit um andere zu denunzieren. Wie die Zeiten sich doch ändern ...


----------



## hoffgang (9. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Meinem Rechtsverständnis nach gilt die Unschuldsvermutung bis das Gegenteil zweifelsfrei erwiesen wurde.
> Und bis dato ist das im Fall Sellner-Christchurch noch nicht geschehen.



So einfach ist das in diesem Falle halt leider nicht.








						Christchurch
					

Christchurch




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Dass Sellner mehrfach Kontakt zum Christchurch Attentäter hatte ist mittlerweile belegt. Und man muss sich nur mal vor Augen halten, dass selbst Trumps Amerika (und Trump hat nun wirklich keine harte Haltung gegen Rechts...) Sellner nichtmehr im Land haben will. Was lustig ist, weil der Maddin ja immer labert, von wegen Menschen nicht ins Land lassen die dann dort Straftaten verüben...

Und ist schon komisch, da erschießt einer 51 Menschen und bezieht sich auf die von der IB geteilten Ideologien


> Nachdem er im neuseeländischen Christchurch 51 Menschen während des Gebets erschossen und die Tat in Onlineforen live übertragen hatte, präsentierte der Attentäter ein krudes "Manifest": Eine Schrift, die schon in ihrem Titel, "Der große Austausch", auf eine Ideologie Bezug nahm, auf die sich in den vergangenen Jahren in Europa vor allem die "Identitäre Bewegung" (IB) immer wieder bezog und sie aktiv verbreitet und die inzwischen in rechte Kreise bis in Teile der AfD reicht.


Und hinterher tut man so als könnte man nix dafür. Der Maddin konnte das ja nicht wissen. Da predigt man Jahrelang Hass und streut Fehlinformationen, ah geh, dass das einer ernst nimmt, ach das konnte man doch nicht ahnen.

Also doch, hätte man schon ahnen können, passiert ja immer wieder (Pizzagate...) und zeigt welche Gefahr von solchen kruden Ansichten wirklich ausgeht.

Ist er deswegen verurteilt? Nein.
Kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten, von Sellner geteilte und verbreitete Hassrede hatte Einfluss auf den Attentäter diese Tat durchzuführen? Ja, das denke ich definitiv.


----------



## Two-Face (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Spiele auf Steam, die andere fragwürdig finden (z.B. die von mir genannten Manhunt, Postal 2 oder Hatred).


_Hatred_ habe ich zwar jetzt nicht gespielt, aber zumindest die _Manhunt_ - und _Postal_-Games sind eher bissigböse Gesellschaftssatiren, die bewusst die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks auszuloten versuchen. Eine klare, politische Aussage dahinter kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Ebenso stehen hinter diesen Spielen auch keine rechtsextreme Persönlichkeiten.

Das ist bei dem Game dieses gewissen Martin Sellner aber schon ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Hatred_ habe ich zwar jetzt nicht gespielt, aber zumindest die _Manhunt_ - und _Postal_-Games sind eher bissigböse Gesellschaftssatiren, die bewusst die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks auszuloten versuchen. Eine klare, politische Aussage dahinter kann ich aber nicht erkennen. Ebenso stehen hinter diesen Spielen auch keine rechtsextreme Persönlichkeiten.
> 
> Das ist bei dem Game dieses gewissen Martin Sellner aber schon ein bisschen anders.



Das war ja auch nicht mein Punkt. Mein Punkt ist, dass es Spiele auf Steam gibt, die von anderen als widerlich oder geschmacklos empfunden werden.

Gerade die drei von mir genannten sind dafür ein gutes Beispiel. Ich kann mich noch ziemlich gut an den Shitstorm erinnern, den z.B. Hatred ausgelöst hat.

Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht in die Zeit zurückfallen, wo wir unsägliche Debatte über Videospiele hatten und irgendwelche Politiker, Medien oder Verbände der Meinung sind, zu entscheiden, was man spielen soll und was nicht.

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, ein Spiel zu spielen, soll er es tun, egal ob ein Dritter, das als widerlich, geschmacklos oder Dreck empfindet.


----------



## Tekkla (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, ein Spiel zu spielen, soll er es tun, egal ob ein Dritter, das als widerlich, geschmacklos oder Dreck empfindet.


Wo gilt diese totale Freiheit für dich nicht? Ein Beispiel: In den späten 1980er Jahren gab es so richtige Nazispiele für den C=64. Da musste man Land erobern, KZs betreiben, Leute deportieren und vergasen. Das waren defacto Simulationen der Nazizeit. So kann man es sich jedenfalls schön reden. Wäre sowas ein Problem für dich?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wo gilt diese totale Freiheit für dich nicht?



Wenn, wie in diesem Fall, versucht wird ein Stück Software zu bekämpfen, weil einem der Inhalt nicht gefällt.

Heute ist es Heimat Defender, morgen ist es dann Manhunt und übermorgen ist es dann GTA oder Counterstrike.

Wenn man einmal damit anfängt, hört sowas nicht mehr auf, deshalb muss man solche Sachen im Keim ersticken.

Wie gesagt, all diese Debatten hatten wir bereits damals nach Erfurt. Brauche ich nicht wieder. Ich bin froh, dass mittlerweile Spiele in Deutschland ungeschnitten erschienen und man sich nicht mehr die Mühe wie früher machen muss. Ich brauche kein zurück zur Killerspiele Debatte oder vergleichbarem.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: In den späten 1980er Jahren gab es so richtige Nazispiele für den C=64. Da musste man Land erobern, KZs betreiben, Leute deportieren und vergasen. Das waren defacto Simulationen der Nazizeit. So kann man es sich jedenfalls schön reden. Wäre sowas ein Problem für dich?



Ich weiß, dass es das gab. Die reine Existenz solcher Spiele, wäre für mich kein Problem. Ich würde es schlicht nicht spielen, weil ich es persönlich geschmacklos finde, aber ich würde es nicht verbieten wollen.

Ich spiele mit großer Vorliebe Strategiespiele. De facto spielt man in diesen Spielen Krieg.

Es gibt bestimmt Leute, die das auch geschmacklos finden, wenn man Krieg spielt. Ich möchte trotzdem nicht, dass irgendjemand mir deshalb meine Strategiespiele verbieten möchte.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn, wie in diesem Fall, versucht wird ein Stück Software zu bekämpfen, weil einem der Inhalt nicht gefällt.
> 
> Heute ist es Heimat Defender, morgen ist es dann Manhunt und übermorgen ist es dann GTA oder Counterstrike.



Ich glaube *nicht*, das es darum geht, eher überhaupt nicht.
Es gab letztens eine sehr neue Reportage, die ich im Moment leider nicht mehr finde, wo sehr Aufschlussreich die Anschläge in Halle, Christchurch, als auch mit Abstrichen Hanau aufgearbeitet wurden. Dem radikalisierten Einzeltäter aus dem Internet, der seine Taten Online streamt.
Die Radikalisierung der Einzeltätern auf den einschlägigen Messageboards, mit Attentäter Rankings, dabei wurde auch klare Verbindungen zu Steam Clans und Content offengelegt. Teilweise werden Leute von einschlägigen Clans auf Steam rekrutiert und dann zu diesen Messageboards weitergeleitet und umgekehrt. Ein Aussteiger aus einem dieser Clans, hat in der Reportage zu Protokoll gegeben, das im Clan die Attentäter immer wieder glorifiziert wurden, das wenn man dem Clan angehören möchte, auf diesen Messageboards posten und die "Weltsicht" in diesen Boards annehmen und sich damit identifizieren soll. Einschlägige Postiings von Steam Clan Membern wurden auf diesen Boards nachgewiesen.
Diese Messageboards stehen auch in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Qanon Bewegung, deren überzeugte Annhänger auch auf diesen Boards zu finden sind.
Die Reportage hat einen glasklaren Beweis offengelegt, dass eine Verbindung von Steam (Clans und Content) zu den Messageboards der Attentäter von Halle und Christchurch gibt. Also eine Vernetzung zwischen Gamerszene und Attentäterszene!

Natürlich ist das nur ein winzig kleiner Teil von Steam, allerdings wenn es noch häufiger solche Anschläge gibt, wo Querverbindungen bewiesen werden, wird der Staat oder die Staaten irgendwann handeln, wie weiss man eben nicht. 
Ich halte es eher für besser den Anfängen zu wehren, als sich erst dann damit auseinanderzusetzen, wenn das Kind wirklich in den Brunnen gefallen ist.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es das gab. Die reine Existenz solcher Spiele, wäre für mich kein Problem. Ich würde es schlicht nicht spielen, weil ich es persönlich geschmacklos finde, aber ich würde es nicht verbieten wollen.
> 
> Ich spiele mit großer Vorliebe Strategiespiele. De facto spielt man in diesen Spielen Krieg.
> 
> Es gibt bestimmt Leute, die das auch geschmacklos finden, wenn man Krieg spielt. Ich möchte trotzdem nicht, dass irgendjemand mir deshalb meine Strategiespiele verbieten möchte.


Das sind nichtmal richtige Spiele. Wenn man einfach nur schnell klicken soll, damit der Leichenberg das KZ nicht unter sich begräbt, oder man ausreichend "Heizjuden" an Bord haben muß, ist das mehr als einfach nur geschmacklos. Da kann man durchaus über ein Verbot nachdenken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube *nicht*, das es darum geht, eher überhaupt nicht.
> Es gab letztens eine sehr neue Reportage, die ich im Moment leider nicht mehr finde, wo sehr Aufschlussreich die Anschläge in Halle, Christchurch, als auch mit Abstrichen Hanau aufgearbeitet wurden. Dem radikalisierten Einzeltäter aus dem Internet, der seine Taten Online streamt.
> Die Radikalisierung der Einzeltätern auf den einschlägigen Messageboards, mit Attentäter Rankings, dabei wurde auch klare Verbindungen zu Steam Clans und Content offengelegt. Teilweise werden Leute von einschlägigen Clans auf Steam rekrutiert und dann zu diesen Messageboards weitergeleitet und umgekehrt. Ein Aussteiger aus einem dieser Clans, hat in der Reportage zu Protokoll gegeben, das im Clan die Attentäter immer wieder glorifiziert wurden, das wenn man dem Clan angehören möchte, auf diesen Messageboards posten und die "Weltsicht" in diesen Boards annehmen und sich damit identifizieren soll. Einschlägige Postiings von Steam Clan Membern wurden auf diesen Boards nachgewiesen.
> Diese Messageboards stehen auch in direktem Zusammenhang mit der Qanon Bewegung, deren überzeugte Annhänger auch auf diesen Boards zu finden sind.
> ...



Und was ist die Erklärung für Attentate bevor es Steam gab?

Damals bei Erfurt hat man noch Videospiele verantwortlich gemacht, bei dem Attentat in Littelton waren es auch Videospiele und Marylin Mason.

Und davor? Gewalt gab und gibt es, solange es Menschen gibt. Das jetzt auf etwas neumodisches wie Videospiele oder eine Plattform wie Steam zu verkürzen, ist wohl kaum zielführend.

Damit sind wir doch im Kern wieder bei der Debatte, die schon 2002 nach Erfurt falsch war.

https://www.theguardian.com/games/2...-doesnt-lead-to-violent-behaviour-study-shows


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was ist die Erklärung für Attentate bevor es Steam gab?
> 
> Damals bei Erfurt hat man noch Videospiele verantwortlich gemacht, bei dem Attentat in Littelton waren es auch Videospiele und Marylin Mason.
> 
> ...



Sorry,

aber ist der Post wirklich ernst gemeint?
Du kannst mit dem  Unterschied zwischen gamen/Games und Rekrutierung etwas anfangen?

Sollte es jemals ein Attentat geben wo eine Kausalkette nachgewiesen werden kann, die aus der Reihenfolge:
Einsammer junger Gamer, rekrutiert in einen rechtsextremen Steam Clan, weitergeleitet auf die einschlägigen Attentäter Messageboards, plus  Unterstützung einer Radikalisierung, schlussendlich Radikalisierung und dann Attentat, wirst du sehen was es für eine Debatte gibt!
Da können wir alle noch so viel damit argumentieren, das jegliche Art von Games abstrakt sind!
Dieses Thema ist längst abgehakt und nur noch die wenigsten Politiker trauen sich damit Punkte zu machen.
Wird aber eine Gaming Plattform als Rekrutierungsgebiet für Attentäter ausgemacht, die zig Tote verursachen, auch wenn der Anteil an dieser Plattform nur verschwindent gering ist, wirst du sehen was passiert!
Und das hier besprochene Spiel oder die Ersteller des Contents haben nachgewiesene Verbindungen zum Christchurch Attentäter!


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ist der Post wirklich ernst gemeint? Du kannst mit dem Unterschied zwischen gamen/Games und Rekrutierung etwas anfangen?



Natürlich kann ich mit dem Unterschied etwas anfangen. Bisher reden wir aber nur über ein Spiel (das darüber hinaus noch nicht mal erschienen ist).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sollte es jemals ein Attentat geben wo eine Kausalkette nachgewiesen werden kann, die aus der Reihenfolge: Einsammer junger Gamer, rekrutiert in einen rechtsextremen Steam Clan, weitergeleitet auf die einschlägigen Attentäter Messageboards, plus Unterstützung einer Radikalisierung, schlussendlich Radikalisierung und dann Attentat, wirst du sehen was es für eine Debatte gibt! Da können wir alle noch so viel damit argumentieren, das jegliche Art von Games abstrakt sind! Dieses Thema ist längst abgehakt und nur noch die wenigsten Politiker trauem sich damit Punkte zu machen.



Wenn es diese Reihenfolge mal gibt, können wir gerne noch mal darüber reden. Bisher war das noch (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) bisher nicht der Fall.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wird aber eine Gaming Plattform als Rekrutierungsgebiet für Attentäter ausgemacht, die zig Tote verursachen, auch wenn der Anteil an dieser Plattform nur verschwindent gering ist, wirst du sehen was passiert!



Wenn ein potenzieller Attentäter mit anderen Leuten Briefverkehr führt, hinterfragen wir dann auch die Post als Übermittler der Briefe?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das hier besprochene Spiel oder die Ersteller des Contents haben nachgewiesene Verbindungen zum Christchurch Attentäter!



1. Martin Sellner war an der Entwicklung des Spieles nicht beteiligt.
2. Die „Verbindung“ besteht darin, dass Brenton Tarrent an Martin Sellner Geld gespendet hat, nicht umgekehrt.

Wenn ein Attentäter morgen an Person X Geld überweist, bevor er sein Attentat begeht, wo genau liegt dann die Schuld bei Person X?


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es diese Reihenfolge mal gibt, können wir gerne noch mal darüber reden. Bisher war das noch (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) bisher nicht der Fall.


Ja genau, so machen wir das, das hat ja auch schon unzählige male in der Menschheitsgeschichte perfekt funktioniert!
Erinnert mich irgendwie direkt an die Analogie, das als man Atomkraftwerke angefangen hat zu bauen, den Leuten auch immer erzählt wurde, es besteht nur die theoretische Möglichkeit eines Gaus oder Super Gaus und wir befassen uns damit, wenn es mal passiert (zwinker wird eh nie passieren). Haben wir ja dann gesehen wie theoretisch das war und wie gut vorbereitet man darauf war! Dieser Vergleich trifft ziemlich genau den Punkt!
Den Rest deines Posts lasse ich unkommentiert, weil es eh verschwendete Lebenszeit ist.
Wer hier im Forum über Jahre sofort eine Kausalkette zwischen kriminellen Handlungen von Flüchtlingen und Frau Merkel und der Bundesregierung gezogen hat, muss sich in diesem Fall gefallen lasse, wenn ich unterstelle, sein Weltbild ist mittlerweile so geschlossen rechts, das er nicht den Wald voller Bäume sehen will.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. September 2020)

Schöner Honeypot, kann man die eigene Steam-Friendlist mal neu "sortieren".


----------



## Whispercat (9. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das hier besprochene Spiel oder die Ersteller des Contents haben nachgewiesene Verbindungen zum Christchurch Attentäter!



Mal so ein paar Gedanken zum Thema Sellner, seine "Verbindung" und was dir die Tagesschau nicht erzählt. 

Wo soll ich anfangen ? Vielleicht damit das Brenton Tarrent wortwörtlich in sein eigenes Manifest geschrieben hat das er Martin Sellner für einen "krank *moderat* Rechten" hält und die IB für "zu verweichlicht".
Und jetzt erklär mir doch mal folgendes, wenn der werte Herr Tarrant in sein eigenes Manifest schreibt das er seit 2 Jahren diesen Anschlag ( der Anfang 2019 war ) plant und seine Spende an Sellner Anfang 2018 erfolgte aus welchem Grund sollte er wohl jemandem eine dicke Summe Geld spenden den er selbst für zu "krank moderat" hält ?

Die Antwort erhalten wir ebenfalls in seinem eigenen Manifest und zwar auf Seite 66 :

Zitat :

_Destabilization and Accelerationism: Tactics For Victory

True change and the change we need to enact only arises in the great crucible of crisis. A gradual change is never going to achieve victory. Stability and comfort are the enemies of revolutionary change. Therefore we must destabilize and discomfort society where ever possible. A political candidate that keeps the status quo or only seeks to introduce minimal change, even when the minimal change is in support of our cause, is ultimately useless or even damaging. *Revolutionary change is needed and above all necessary.It is far better to encourage radical, violent change regardless of its origins.* *As only in times of radical change and social discomfort can great and terrific change occur. These tumultuous times can be brought about through action. For example, actions such as voting for political candidates that radically change or challenge entrenched systems, radicalizing public discourse by both supporting, attacking, vilifying,radicalizing and exaggerating all societal conflicts and attacking or even assassinating weak or less radical leaders/influencers on either side of social conflicts*. A vote for a radical candidate that opposes your values and incites agitation or anxiety in your own people works far more in your favour than a vote for a milquetoast political candidate that has no ability or wishto enact radical change.Canvas public areas in support of radical positions, even if they are notyour own.Incite conflict.Place posters near public parks calling for sharia law, thenin the next week place posters over such posters calling for the expulsionof all immigrants, repeat in every area of public life until the crisis arises.Destabilize, then take control. If we want to radically and fundamentally change society, then we need to radicalize society as much as possible _

Na ? Klingt das wie irgendetwas was im Dunstkreis des Anschlages tatsächlich passiert ist *und von Tarrant persönlich iniziert wurde ?* Klingt das für dich vielleicht nach Martin Sellner und die 1500.- Euro Spende ? Ja ? Na siehste mal.

Klingt der obige Text für dich als wäre Tarrent ein Fan der IB (die Gewalt strikt ablehnt) oder von Sellner obwohl er beide in seinem eigenen Manifest als "zu moderat" beschreibt ? Oder klingt das eher nach jemandem der die IB als zu moderate Kanalisation des Unmutes über Massenmigration als Nebeneffekt seines Anschlags beseitigen will, um damit die Spaltung von Rechts und Links weiter voranzutreiben so wie er es oben SELBST beschreibt ?

Tarrent ging es vorallem darum das Links und Rechts sich noch mehr gegeneinander radikalisieren. Denn nachdem du jeglichen Diskurs eliminiert hast bleibt den aufgestachelten Leuten gar nichts mehr anderes übrig als aufeinander loszugehen. Genau deswegen geht es mir ja so auf die Nerven wenn gewisse Spezialisten nichts besseres zu tun haben als jeden Rechts der Mitte/IBler/Migrationskritiker als "Nadsi" hinzustellen weil das EXAKT das ist was Tarrent von euch erwartet. Was glaubst du denn wohin diese Verunglimpfung und die Debattenverweigerung mit allem rechts der Mitte möglicherweise führen könnte ?

Verrate mir doch mal eine Sache, wann in der Geschichte der Menschheit hat es bisher jemals funktioniert das man Ideologien egal welcher Art mit Verboten und/oder Repressalien beikam ? Richtig, überhaupt nicht weil du Leuten in ihren Kellern und Hinterzimmern nicht beikommen kannst. Bannst du sie heute von Steam sind sie morgen auf irgendeiner Chan Seite und so weiter. Und ich hab keine Universalidee was man stattdessen dagegen tun könnte,  aber ich würde es vielleicht mit fairen Debatten, einander zuhören, und vorallem damit aufzuhören Leute vorzuverurteilen versuchen, anstatt das man sich selber wie die/das benimmt die/das man vorgibt zu bekämpfen.


----------



## hoffgang (9. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Martin Sellner war an der Entwicklung des Spieles nicht beteiligt.
> 2. Die „Verbindung“ besteht darin, dass Brenton Tarrent an Martin Sellner Geld gespendet hat, nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> Wenn ein Attentäter morgen an Person X Geld überweist, bevor er sein Attentat begeht, wo genau liegt dann die Schuld bei Person X?



Oh, wir ignorieren mal wieder die rein zufällige inhaltsgleiche zwischen dem was IB seit Jahren verbreitet und der Attentäter von Christchurch in seinem Manifest stehen hat. Auch dass Sellner und der Typ sich per Email ausgetauscht haben. 

Man sieht halt nicht, was man nicht sehen will.


----------



## geisi2 (10. September 2020)

Nur zum Eingangspost...
"Muss unterbunden werden..."
Es wird sicher niemand ein beschissenes Spiel zocken und dann nazifiziert werden.
Den konkreten Verein und das Spiel selbst kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen werds mir aber mal anschauen.
Aber gsd sind wir noch nicht soweit das Meinungsnazis vorgeben was unterbunden werden muss.
Also lass den VS seine Arbeit machen und falls das Ganze verfassungsfeindlich ist wird der Verein verboten. 

Ich werd mir das Spiel mal anschauen und es kann gut sein das es mir nicht gefällt oder ich es sogar geschmacklos finde. Aber gleich wieder unterbinden?  Zumal ich leider generell nicht an die VT glaube das Nazis Deutschland unterwandern.  Aber ja es gibt solche Wirrköpfe die noch an die arische Überlegenheit glauben. Dazu habe ich auch eine klare Meinung wie z.B. zu Menschen die unbedingt einen Rassehund brauchen.   Ich gehe aber trotzdem mit Rassisten im Hundebereich Gassi und dann kann man sich auch in Ruhe über die Problematik die durch Rasse und Zucht entstehen unterhalten. 
Oder sollte ich lieber aus vermeintlich erhöhter moralischer Position gleich ein Verbot von Rassehundehaltung?  

Für mich hat das Geschreie nach Unterbinden generell ein Geschmäckle...
Und Verbote werden  gewisse Überzeugungen eher verschärfen als etwas zu verbessern


----------



## Veriquitas (12. September 2020)

Naja hätte mit den Namen Id Software nen Addon für Wolfenstein rausgebracht, wäre es wieder egal. Coolder Name übrigens "Heimat Defender" wirde bestimmt für die Amis interessant bei den Namen. Wenn die Protagonisten in dem Spiel ja solche Flachpfeifen sind ist es ja egal, ob es bei Steam verkauft wird oder nicht.


----------



## BlubberLord (12. September 2020)

Juhu, ein politischer Thread in einem Forum das aus einem komplett unpolitischen, sehr breiten Thema kommt^^

Meiner Meinung nach hat der TE hier genau richtig reagiert: Es hat niemand "Verbote" gefordert oder versucht jemandem eine "Ideologie" aufzudrücken. Es wurde lediglich ein Zusammenhang aufgezeigt, der ansonsten nicht offensichtlich war. Das ist eigentlich Journalismus und auch eine offizielle News wert! 

Es geht hier nicht um irgendeinen sehr konservativen Dorfbürgermeister der am Stammtisch was rausgehauen hat – es geht hier um eine rechtsextreme Organisation mit Zielen, die erwiesenermaßen gegen die Verfassung bzw. klassische Feindbilder von Faschisten gerichtet sind. 
Dass hier viele noch laissez faire fordern bzw. vor Verboten warnen ist schade. 
Einfach das Spiel bei Steam entsprechend kommentieren, bewerten, melden – jeder muss wissen, wer durch dieses Spiel unterstützt wird und ein Sprachrohr bekommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. September 2020)

BlubberLord schrieb:


> Dass hier viele noch laissez faire fordern bzw. vor Verboten warnen ist schade.
> Einfach das Spiel bei Steam entsprechend kommentieren, bewerten, melden – jeder muss wissen, wer durch dieses Spiel unterstützt wird und ein Sprachrohr bekommt.


Vor allem wird durch Verbotsversuche Wind in die Segel vom Verein gegeben, denn der kann dann sagen, wir werden diskriminiert, weil wir unser Spiel nicht veröffentlichen dürfen. Die lachen sich ins Fäustchen, denn die bekommen dadurch Aufmerksamkeit und alle Leute, die sich potentiell dafür interessieren, werde geködert.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2020)

Das Spiel wurde aus der Steam-Bibliothek entfernt.




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1308673597695811586

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Genauere Hintergründe konnte ich noch nicht herausfinden.
Die Website existiert noch, dort kann man sich das Spiel weiterhin kostenlos herunterladen.








						Heimat Defender: Rebellion | Das patriotische Jump 'n' Run Abenteuer
					






					www.heimat-defender.de


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2020)

Ich wüsste zu gerne, wie die Entwickler als "Riesenerfolg" definieren.

Sie wollten den Titel nämlich offensichtlich nicht verschenken, sondern ihn verkaufen, und haben auf Steam auch keinen Alibi-Preis aufgerufen. Jetzt bieten sie ihn kostenlos zum Download an, faseln etwas von Erfolg, ohne ein Wort über die Zahl der Downloads zu verlieren und ganze 19 Personen greifen den Tweet auf.
Nun ja, wenn die eigene Erwartungshaltung nur gering genug ist, kann man sich vermutlich alles als Erfolg schönreden.

Aber aus welchem konkreten Grund das Spiel bei Steam entfernt wurde, wüsste ich schon gerne. Justiziabel war daran ja nun wirklich nichts und allein an merkwürdigen Designs der Player Characters hängt sich Steam wohl eher nicht auf ...


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2020)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hatten die Entwickler durchwegs die Absicht das Spiel kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das dafür ein Verkauf vorgesehen war wäre mir neu, hast du da mal was gegenteiliges gelesen? 
Im Antifa-Sub haben sich die Leute damit abgesprochen das Spiel als "Diffamierung" zu melden. Die dürften wohl eine kritische Masse zusammenbekommen haben und Valve ist dann eingeknickt. Denk ich mal.


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hatten die Entwickler durchwegs die Absicht das Spiel kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen. Das dafür ein Verkauf vorgesehen war wäre mir neu, hast du da mal was gegenteiliges gelesen?



Der Verkaufspreis auf Steam wäre demnach eher als freiwillige Spende zur Heimatverteidigung zu verstehen?



> Im Antifa-Sub haben sich die Leute damit abgesprochen das Spiel als "Diffamierung" zu melden. Die dürften wohl eine kritische Masse zusammenbekommen haben und Valve ist dann eingeknickt. Denk ich mal.



Wenn sich mehr Leute gegen eine Sache positionieren als Leute dafür, wäre das ja geradezu demokratisch. Igitt. 

Spaß beiseite, ich bin mit den Mechanismen bei Steam nur unzureichend vertraut. Werden da Meldungen nicht auf inhaltliche Richtigkeit geprüft? Falls das der Fall wäre, könnte schließlich so ziemlich jeder, der eine ausreichende Basis motiviert, so ziemlich ALLES aus dem Store bomben, egal ob der Vorwurf nun zutreffend ist oder nicht.
Kann ich mir so irgendwie nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. September 2020)

Das Angebot auf Steam hab ich wohl verpasst, auf der Website ist es seit Release kostenlos verfügbar. 
Einen Lynch-Mob als "demokratisches Mittel" zu bezeichnen ist schon ein bisschen dick aufgetragen.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2020)

Wer wurde den gelyncht? 
Und von welchem Mob?


----------



## Da_Obst (24. September 2020)

Heute gibt's nähere Infos:









						Steam löscht rechtsextremes Spiel, das von Österreicher entwickelt wurde
					

Kurz nach der Veröffentlichung wurde das Game von der US-Plattform geworfen und zugleich das Konto des Entwicklers entfernt




					www.derstandard.at
				




Scheint ein ziemlicher großer Ansturm gewesen zu sein. Üblicherweise knickt Steam/Valve nicht so leicht weg.


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2020)

Und der Lynchmob ist jetzt genau wo?


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Sicher das ihr wisst was ein Lynch Mob ist? 

Ansonsten kann Steam auf seiner Plattform machen was Steam möchte und offenbar will man keine antisemitischen Inhalte. Kann ich irgendwie nachvollziehen...
Und bevor mir gleich jemand mit Meinungsfreiheit oder Zensur kommt: Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet du darfst deine Meinung frei äußern, Meinungsfreiheit aber nicht das sich jemand deine ********************* anhören muss oder dir eine Plattform dafür bieten muss ^^


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn sich mehr Leute gegen eine Sache positionieren als Leute dafür, wäre das ja geradezu demokratisch. Igitt. .



Da du  Demokratie ja offensichtlich wörtlich nimmst ist es für dich sicher auch ok, wenn von 100 Leuten 80 fordern, dass die anderen 20 hingerichtet werden und es so umgesetzt wird.
Ist zwar das was die ursprüngliche Demoktratie war, hat nur wenig mit der heutigen rechtsstaatlichen Demokratie zu tun in der wir leben und das bedeutet daher eben auch, dass die 20 Leute auch ihre Rechte haben, auch, wenn sie Schwachsinn von sich geben, wie die Entwickler dieses Spiels, deren Spiel garantiert nicht gegen die Steamrichtlinien verstoßen hat, da gibt es noch ganz anderen kranken Mist zu kaufen.
Heute knicken viele Unternehmen nur leider zu oft unter dem wütenden Mob ein.
Meinungsfreiheit verliert leider immer mehr an Stellenwert.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und der Lynchmob ist jetzt genau wo?


Jede Gruppe ab 3 Personen aufwärts, mit linken Ansichten, was sonst.


RtZk schrieb:


> Da du  Demokratie ja offensichtlich wörtlich nimmst ist es für dich sicher auch ok, wenn von 100 Leuten 80 fordern, dass die anderen 20 hingerichtet werden und es so umgesetzt wird.
> Ist zwar das was die ursprüngliche Demoktratie war, hat nur wenig mit der heutigen rechtsstaatlichen Demokratie zu tun in der wir leben und das bedeutet daher eben auch, dass die 20 Leute auch ihre Rechte haben, auch, wenn sie Schwachsinn von sich geben, wie die Entwickler dieses Spiels, deren Spiel garantiert nicht gegen die Steamrichtlinien verstoßen hat, da gibt es noch ganz anderen kranken Mist zu kaufen.
> Heute knicken viele Unternehmen nur leider zu oft unter dem wütenden Mob ein.




Demokratie <-> Ochlokratie


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Demokratie <-> Ochlokratie



Die Urform war einfach die Herrschaft der (relevanten) Mehrheit.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Heute knicken viele Unternehmen nur leider zu oft unter dem wütenden Mob ein.



Hast du dafür Beispiele, ich würde sagen die Konzerne geben einen Scheiß auf wütende Mobs, siehe VW.



RtZk schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit verliert leider immer mehr an Stellenwert.


Nö Null. Es ist auch kein Stellenwert, sondern im Grundgesetz verankert und einige rechte Hohlbirnen machen sich diesen Umstand zunutze. (<- Meine Meinung.  )
Ein bekanntes Problem der Demokratie, sie schützt sogar ihre Feinde.


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Heute knicken viele Unternehmen nur leider zu oft unter dem wütenden Mob ein.


Wo ist er denn nun, der wahlweise lynchende oder wütende Mob?


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wo ist er denn nun, der wahlweise lynchende oder wütende Mob?



Leg mir nichts in den Mund was ich nie geschrieben habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Leg mir nichts in den Mund was ich nie geschrieben habe.


Hehehe, nene machen wir schon nicht aber, dass bestimmte Redewendungen zufällig immer wieder aus derselben Ecke kommen scheint dir ja schon aufzufallen.

Ich weiß aber was er meint, ganz klar den Fridays 4 Future Mob. Da sind die Konzerne ja reihenweise eingeknickt. Und wer muss es am Ende zahlen, na klar, nur der deutsche Michel. lel


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (24. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Heute gibt's nähere Infos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt gut! Nie wieder Faschismus!


----------



## RtZk (24. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hast du dafür Beispiele, ich würde sagen die Konzerne geben einen Scheiß auf wütende Mobs, siehe VW.
> 
> 
> Nö Null. Es ist auch kein Stellenwert, sondern im Grundgesetz verankert und einige rechte Hohlbirnen machen sich diesen Umstand zunutze. (<- Meine Meinung.  )
> Ein bekanntes Problem der Demokratie, sie schützt sogar ihre Feinde.



Was für ein wütender Mob bei VW? Die Leute kaufen genauso wie vorher.
Neustes Beispiel ist die Zigeunersauce von Knorr.
Es ist kein Problem, sondern nur die Folge eines freiheitlichen Systems.
Egal ob du der Meinung des Anderen zustimmst oder nicht hat er zum Glück dennoch ein Recht darauf sie zu äußern.

Stellenwert verliert sie dadurch, dass diese gemäß Art. 5 (2) GG einschränkbar ist und die aktuelle gesellschaftliche Entwicklung, die die Gesetzgebung direkt und indirekt beeinflusst, in die Richtung einer restriktiveren Auslegung dessen geht was „gut“ und was „schlecht“ ist.
Sieht man auch wieder an dem kommenden Verbot der Reichsflaggen in Bremen, nur weil ein Zeichen von einer Gruppe missbraucht wird, ist es also zu verbieten? , insbesondere, wenn dieser Missbrauch nur darin besteht, dass sie bei ihren Demonstrationen während des Schwenkens der Flagge irgendwelche Parolen grölen.


----------



## Don-71 (24. September 2020)

Hier kann sich jeder nochmal anschauen wie die "Gamerszene" und auch Steam mit dem Terror vernetzt ist!








						Der Terror der einsamen Wölfe | Reportage & Dokumentation
					

Am 9. Oktober wollte Stephan B. gezielt Menschen der jüdischen Gemeinde Halle töten. Keine Sicherheitsbehörde war im Vorfeld auf den Rechtsextremisten aufmerksam geworden. Der Film folgt dem Weg seiner Radikalisierung.




					www.daserste.de


----------



## Mahoy (24. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Da du  Demokratie ja offensichtlich wörtlich nimmst ist es für dich sicher auch ok, wenn von 100 Leuten 80 fordern, dass die anderen 20 hingerichtet werden und es so umgesetzt wird.
> Ist zwar das was die ursprüngliche Demoktratie war,



Nein, das ist es nicht. Ich möchte anregen, dass du dich mit den Grundzügen der "ursprünglichen" (Gemeint ist damit sicherlich die attische Demokratie ...) auseinandersetzt, bevor wir diesen Ansatz weiter diskutieren.
Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber man bracht da schon eine einheitliche Diskussionsbasis.



> Heute knicken viele Unternehmen nur leider zu oft unter dem wütenden Mob ein.



Welcher Mob und woher weißt du, dass er wütend war? Womöglich haben ja einfach nur Leute, deren Anzahl uns übrigens gänzlich unbekannt ist, ganz sachlich Bedenken geäußert und Argumente gebracht, denen Steam dann folgte?

Nicht, dass am Ende noch ein sorgfältig gepflegter, Vorbehalt flöten geht, der dem Tag Struktur gibt, jedoch irgendwie überhaupt nicht haltbar ist: Es gab keinerlei Aufrufe zum Boykott, keine Sprechchöre vor Newells Haus oder sonstigen Druck irgend eines behaupteten Mobs, der Steam unter Druck gesetzt hätte.
Auf meine Anmerkung, dass Steam Beschwerden - egal wie viele es sind -  sicherlich sachlich prüfen wird, bist du ja vorsichtshalber gar nicht erst eingegangen.



> Meinungsfreiheit verliert leider immer mehr an Stellenwert.



Was man schon daran merkt, dass so wahnsinnig viele Leute - dich eingeschlossen - offenbar keine so rechte Vorstellung davon haben, was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet und ausmacht. Insbesondere wird gerne ignoriert, dass es sich dabei um ein vom Staat gegenüber dem Bürger garantiertes Recht handelt, nicht um ein Verhältnis von Bürger zu Bürger.

Und nachdem du dir das noch einmal genau angeschaut hast, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, wenn du näher erläutern könntest, welche schutzwürdige Meinung denn 1.) mit diesem Spiel überhaupt geäußert und 2.) in welcher Form diese Äußerung unterbunden wurde. Denn wie hier ja schon mehrfach ganz richtig festgestellt wurde, können die Produzenten ganz und gar unbehelligt ihr Produkt (Welches als solches übrigens eher unter die Geschäftsfreiheit und gaaaaanz vielleicht unter die Kunstfreiheit fällt ...) bewerben und verteilen.

Wenn du in deiner Lieblingskneipe nach dem fünften Bierchen schmutzige Lieder singst und der Wirt dich vor die Tür setzt, du aber sowohl die Sauftour fortsetzen als auch die Lieder außerhalb der Kneipe weiter trällern darfst, siehst du dann auch die Meinungsfreiheit in Gefahr? - Eben.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Das Traurige an der Sache ist doch, dass die Diskussion darüber der IB mehr hilft als das lächerliche Game. Das ist doch das Konzept der Rechten: Auffallen! In die Schlagzeilen kommen. Über sich reden lassen. Einen größeren Bekanntheitsgrad erhalten. Mehr Leute dazu bringen sich mit den eigenen Thesen auseinander zu setzen. Den politischen Diskurs so zu verändern, das Unsagbares wieder sagbar wird. Getreu den Lehren eines Götz Kubitschek.

Wir überhöhen die IB mit unserem refelxartigen Antisein und helfen ihnen damit. Eigentlich sollten wir diesem armseligen Treiben keinen Vorschub leisten.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (25. September 2020)

Immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen, wie die Hüter von Demokratie und Vielfalt am Rad drehen, wenn es eine Meinung gibt, die nicht ihrer Eigenen entspricht.











						Hausdurchsuchung wegen homofeindlichem Bibelvers
					

Die Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen Volksverhetzung gegen die Besitzerin des Restaurants "Ixthys" im Regenbogenkiez. Im Schaufenster des Lokals wird Homosexualität als "Greuel" bezeichnet. (Politik - Deutschland)




					www.queer.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig mit anzusehen, wie die Hüter von Demokratie und Vielfalt am Rad drehen, wenn es eine Meinung gibt, die nicht ihrer Eigenen entspricht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sollte doch überhaupt kein Problem sein. Der Text ist aus der Bibel, also sollte das Zitat unter die Religionsfreiheit fallen.

Wenn es darum geht, die „Friedensreligion“ Islam zu verteidigen, wird doch auch immer so gerne auf die Religionsfreiheit verwiesen.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, die „Friedensreligion“ Islam zu verteidigen, wird doch auch immer so gerne auf die Religionsfreiheit verwiesen.


Sei dir versichert, wenn es ein Restaurant in so einem Kiez mit einer homophoben Sure an der Wand gibt, dann wird auch das zu Problemen führen.

Aber was hat das mit dem Topic zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sei dir versichert, wenn es ein Restaurant in so einem Kiez mit einer homophoben Sure an der Wand gibt, dann wird auch das zu Problemen führen.



Danke für den Lacher am Vormittag.

Natürlich, weil ja auch die toleranten, linken Mitbürger dafür bekannt sind, den Islam zu kritisieren. Wer kennt es nicht?



Tekkla schrieb:


> Aber was hat das mit dem Topic zu tun?



Frag Verruckt-Birdman, ich habe nur auf seinen Beitrag reagiert.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier kann sich jeder nochmal anschauen wie die "Gamerszene" und auch Steam mit dem Terror vernetzt ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Passend dazu auch:








						Podcast #11 Dark Social
					

In der 11. Folge des de:hate-Podcasts befassen wir uns mit Rechtsextremen und Verschwörungsideolog*innen auf Telegram - besonders seit Beginn der Corona-Pandemie haben diese enormen Zulauf.




					www.amadeu-antonio-stiftung.de
				




Monitoring rechts-alternativer Medienstrategien – Wie konstruierte „Wirklichkeiten“ die Demokratie gefährden

PS: Vielleicht sollte man doch mal für ein Jahr weltweit das Internet abdrehen. Einfach damit die Leute aus ihrer Filterblase rauskommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Vielleicht sollte man doch mal für ein Jahr weltweit das Internet abdrehen. Einfach damit die Leute aus ihrer Filterblase rauskommen.


Vielleicht am besten dir, damit du nicht mehr die AAS verlinken kannst, die von der Stasi-Frau Kahane kommt.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> die von der Stasi-Frau Kahane kommt.


IM aka V-Mann/Frau von 1974 (19) bis 1982 (27). Und zu IM wurde man mitunter nicht immer freiwillig, wobei ich darüber bei ihr nichts weiß. Heute ist sie 66, selber Jüdin und stets gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit eingestellt gewesen. Die AAS macht einen ordentlichen Job. 

Und trotzdem ist auch das wieder OOT.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> IM aka V-Mann/Frau von 1974 (19) bis 1982 (27). Und zu IM wurde man mitunter nicht immer freiwillig, wobei ich darüber bei ihr nichts weiß. Heute ist sie 66, selber Jüdin und stets gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit eingestellt gewesen. Die AAS macht einen ordentlichen Job.
> 
> Und trotzdem ist auch das wieder OOT.


Ich sehe da zwischen Poulton und Kahane eine gewissen Gemeinsamkeit: Beide haben das Interessen, anderen Leuten Informationen vorzuenthalten. Sie bei der Stasi, Poulton will das Internet abdrehen.

Mir ist dabei das Ziel völlig Schnuppe, die Auswirkungen finde ich wesentlich problematischer.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sehe da zwischen Poulton und Kahane eine gewissen Gemeinsamkeit: Beide haben das Interessen, anderen Leuten Informationen vorzuenthalten. Sie bei der Stasi, Poulton will das Internet abdrehen.



Deine Eltern erzählen dir auch nicht immer alles.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deine Eltern erzählen dir auch nicht immer alles.


Es gibt einen Unterscheid zwischen nicht erzählen und Kommunikationsmittel abstellen, damit sich andere nicht mehr ungehindert austauschen können.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Wir sind nicht in der Türkei, wo Erdogan nach Belieben mal abstellt und mal nicht oder wo Trump meint, dass Tik Tok gesperrt gehört ohne Fakten zu liefern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Nein, sind wir nicht. Wir sind in Deutschland, wo der Gesetzgeber zu faul ist, die Judikative mit genug Personal auszustatten und deshalb hoheitliche Aufgaben, wie die Durchsetzung geltenden Rechts per Netzwerkduchsetzungsgesetz an Techfimren auslagert, die - mangels juristischer Kenntnis - dann eher zuviel, denn zu wenig löschen.

Ein Umstand den u.a. Reporter ohne Grenzen, der Deutsche-Journalisten Verband als auch der Sonderberichterstatter der Vereinten Nationen für Meinungsfreiheit kritisieren. Aber lass mich raten, die haben alle keine Ahnung?


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> die Durchsetzung geltenden Rechts per Netzwerkduchsetzungsgesetz an Techfimren auslagert, die - mangels juristischer Kenntnis - dann eher zuviel, denn zu wenig löschen.


Also Business as usual in jedem privat oder auch kommerziell betriebenen Forum seit was, 20 Jahren?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Also Business as usual in jedem privat oder auch kommerziell betriebenen Forum seit was, 20 Jahren?


Nein, weil die das vorher gemacht haben, ohne dass Druck vom Staat kam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Also Business as usual in jedem privat oder auch kommerziell betriebenen Forum seit was, 20 Jahren?



Wenn es seit 20 Jahren Business as usual ist, warum bedarf es dann eines Gesetzes?


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> die - mangels juristischer Kenntnis - dann eher zuviel, denn zu wenig löschen.


Wohl eher: Die die löschen, die zu viel "von sich" zeigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wohl eher: Die die löschen, die zu viel von sich zeigen.



Das verstehe ich nicht, magst du mir das näher erläutern?


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, magst du mir das näher erläutern?


Ich hatte das schonmal vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Thread gebracht, daher schamloser Eigenquote:


Poulton schrieb:


> Zeig in einem Stream wie man es sich nakend am FKK Strand gemütlich macht - innerhalb von Sekunden wird der Stream beendet.
> Zeig in einem Stream wie man Menschen ermordert - es dauert ewig und drei Tage bis der Stream abgeschaltet wird und man diskutiert jetzt erstmal darüber.
> 
> "Social" Media wie es leibt und lebt...


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es seit 20 Jahren Business as usual ist, warum bedarf es dann eines Gesetzes?


Erweiterung der Störerhaftung aus dem TMG auf Social Media Anbieter. Vorher war es so schwammig, dass man lieber alles Kontroverse und rechtlich Problematische lieber gleich gelöscht hat. Ich weiß vom Anfang der 2000er zu berichten, dass schon damals das Problem der Störerhaftung erst diskutiert, dann verschärft hat, und es dann auch durchgesetzt wurde. Und zwar sowohl gegen Raubkopiererei als auch neudeutsch Hatespeech.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schonmal vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Thread gebracht, daher schamloser Eigenquote:



Ach, jetzt verstehe ich deine Aussage. Ich vermute mal, dass diese Art der Löschpriorität an der Herkunft der meisten Techfirmen liegt.

In den USA hat man ja öfter mit nackten Menschen mehr Probleme, als mit Gewalt. Ich denke da bloß an den "Nippelgate" beim Superbowl. In Deutschland hätte das den meisten vermutlich nicht einmal ein müdes Lächeln entlockt.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland hätte das den meisten vermutlich nicht einmal ein müdes Lächeln entlockt.


Meine Frau sagt bei sowas immer NIPPELALARM!


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt bei sowas immer NIPPELALARM!



Und ich feiere dann immer die Evolution.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Erweiterung der Störerhaftung aus dem TMG auf Social Media Anbieter. Vorher war es so schwammig, dass man lieber alles Kontroverse und rechtlich Problematische lieber gleich gelöscht hat. Ich weiß vom Anfang der 2000er zu berichten, dass schon damals das Problem der Störerhaftung erst diskutiert, dann verschärft und auch durchgesetzt wurde. Und zwar sowohl gegen Raubkopiererei als auch neudeutsch Hatespeech.



Das ist aber nicht der Kritikpunkt an dem Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz.

Strafbare Aussagen im Internet waren schon immer strafbar. Die Verfolgung von Straftaten ist primäre Aufgabe der Exekutive, die Aburteilung ist Aufgabe der Judikative.

Wenn man jetzt Techfirmen unter Androhung hoher Geldstrafen dazu verpflichtet, rechtswidrige Inhalte innerhalb von 24 Stunden zu löschen, dann läuft das – was auch von Kritikern so vorhergesagt wurde – auf eine übermäßige Löschwut hinaus.

Wozu studieren eigentlich Richter mehrere Semester Jura, um fein säuberlich den Unterschied zwischen strafbarer Beleidigung oder Volksverhetzung und erlaubter Meinungsäußerung zu erkennen und dann verlangt der Gesetzgeber, dass Techfirmen innerhalb von 24 Stunden rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen sollen? Wenn der Gesetzgeber Bedarf daran sieht, strafbare Inhalte im Internet zu verfolgen, dann soll er die Strafverfolgungsbehörden und die Gerichte besser ausstatten, sowohl personell, als auch mit Ausrüstung.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Strafbare Aussagen im Internet waren schon immer strafbar. Die Verfolgung von Straftaten ist primäre Aufgabe der Exekutive, die Aburteilung ist Aufgabe der Judikative.
> 
> Wenn man jetzt Techfirmen unter Androhung hoher Geldstrafen dazu verpflichtet, rechtswidrige Inhalte innerhalb von 24 Stunden zu löschen, dann läuft das – was auch von Kritikern so vorhergesagt wurde – auf eine übermäßige Löschwut hinaus.


Nope. Damals ging es explizizt darum, dass man als Betreiber verpflichtet war Content nach Kenntnisnahme durch z.B. eine Meldung von Usern zu bewerten und ggf zu entfernen oder sich rechtlich angreifbar zu machen, in dem einfach angenommen wurde, dass man sich mit dem Inhalt einverstanden erklärt. Ob es obendrein zu einer straf- oder zivilrechtlichen Auseinandersetzung kam, das hing davon ab, ob das jemand zusätzlich zur Anzeige brachte. Also alles wie heute. Nur jetzt mit einem auf die großen Konzerne zugeschnittenen NDG.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nope. Damals ging es explizizt darum, dass man als Betreiber verpflichtet war Content nach Kenntnisnahme durch z.B. eine Meldung von Usern zu bewerten und ggf zu entfernen oder sich rechtlich angreifbar zu machen, in dem einfach angenommen wurde, dass man sich mit dem Inhalt einverstanden erklärt. Ob es obendrein zu einer straf- oder zivilrechtlichen Auseinandersetzung kam, das hing davon ab, ob das jemand zusätzlich zur Anzeige brachte. Also alles wie heute. Nur jetzt mit einem auf die großen Konzerne zugeschnittenen NDG.



Nochmals, das ist nicht die Kritik am Gesetz.

Darüber hinaus, würde mich ja immer noch brennend interessieren, wie du folgende Frage beantwortest:

Wozu studieren eigentlich Richter mehrere Semester Jura, um fein säuberlich den Unterschied zwischen strafbarer Beleidigung oder Volksverhetzung und erlaubter Meinungsäußerung zu erkennen und dann verlangt der Gesetzgeber, dass Techfirmen innerhalb von 24 Stunden rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen sollen?


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu studieren eigentlich Richter mehrere Semester Jura, um fein säuberlich den Unterschied zwischen strafbarer Beleidigung oder Volksverhetzung und erlaubter Meinungsäußerung zu erkennen und dann verlangt der Gesetzgeber, dass Techfirmen innerhalb von 24 Stunden rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen sollen?



Dafür sind sie verantwortlich, genauso wie auch jeder Vermieter dafür verantwortlich ist, dass seine/eine Hausordnung eingehalten wird, überwiegend ohne die Justiz. Deshalb gibt es ja bei jedem Forum und auch Social Media eine Hausordnung (Hausrecht) die durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür sind sie verantwortlich, genauso wie auch jeder Vermieter dafür verantwortlich ist, dass seine/eine Hausordnung eingehalten wird, überwiegend ohne die Justiz. Deshalb gibt es ja bei jedem Forum und auch Social Media eine Hausordnung (Hausrecht) die durchgesetzt wird.


Nur droht dem Vermieter keine Strafe durch den Staat, wenn die Hausordnung nicht eingehalten wird. Ein sehr wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür sind sie verantwortlich, genauso wie auch jeder Vermieter dafür verantwortlich ist, dass seine/eine Hausordnung eingehalten wird, überwiegend ohne die Justiz. Deshalb gibt es ja bei jedem Forum und auch Social Media eine Hausordnung (Hausrecht) die durchgesetzt wird.



Mein Vermieter muss aber keine 5 Millionen  Euro Strafe fürchten, wenn er nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden die Hausordnung mir gegenüber durchsetzt. 

Das könnte sicherlich ein Unterschied sein. 

Und darüber hinaus, galt die Hausordnung für Netzbetreiber schon vor dem Gesetz.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu studieren eigentlich Richter mehrere Semester Jura, um fein säuberlich den Unterschied zwischen strafbarer Beleidigung oder Volksverhetzung und erlaubter Meinungsäußerung zu erkennen und dann verlangt der Gesetzgeber, dass Techfirmen innerhalb von 24 Stunden rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen sollen?



Du liest nicht richtig. Es ist schon seit vielen Jahren so. Mag sein, dass dir das bis zum NetzDG nicht auffiel, oder es dir auch egal war. Ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Der Hintergrund ist der, dass du als Plattformbetreiber dafür verantwortlich bist, was die Leute auf deiner Plattform treiben. Vor dem NetzDG  haben sich die großen Techfirmen damit rausgeredet, dass sie ja nur die Plattform stellen. Das geht nun nicht mehr. Wie die Plattformbetreiber es anstellen eine rechtliche Beurteilung hinzubekommen ist mir dabei auch egal. Es ist deren Aufgabe! Und wenn sie der nicht nachkommen, wird jemand eine Anzeige machen, es kommt ggf zu einer Anklage UND DANN befindet ein Richter nach den geltenden Gesetzen wie damit umzugehen ist. Wenn sich nun die Plattformbetreiber auf einfachem Wege aus der Affaire ziehen, in dem sie per se erstmal alles Strittige löschen, dann solltest du die Betreiber dafür verantwortlich machen und nicht den Gesetzgeber.

Fakt ist: Wenn es zu deinem Geschäftsmodell gehört, dass rechtlich nicht statthafter Content auf deiner Plattform erzeugt und verbreitet wird, dann musst du damit leben, dass man dir das auch zum Vorwurf macht und entsprechend bestraft, sofern du keine Maßnahmen ergreifst derlei Content zu unterbinden. Da zählt auch nicht "Meinungsfreiheit", die es auf kommerziellen Plattformen ohnehin nicht gibt und auch nicht im Sinne unser Gesetze durch die Löschung betroffen ist.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur droht dem Vermieter keine Strafe durch den Staat, wenn die Hausordnung nicht eingehalten wird. Ein sehr wichtiger Unterschied.



Der Unterschied ist und darum hat der Gesetzgeber auch eingegriffen, dass  Vermieter ein erhebliches Eigenintresse haben, ihre Hausordnungen durchzusetzen, und dies auch in den allermeisten Fällen umgehend gemacht wird.
Im Gegensatz dazu haben Social Media Betreiber teilweise eher weniger Interesse daran, weil es dem Geschäftsmodell viele Klickzahlen zu generieren widerspricht, insoweit hilft man ihnen da auf die Sprünge.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Ich mein mich düster daran erinnern zu können, dass auch schon private Veranstalter belangt wurden, weil in ihren Räumlichkeiten "Feierlichkeiten" veranstaltet wurden, bei denen offen rechtsextreme Symbolik gezeigt sowie zu Straftaten aufgerufen wurde und sie die Veranstaltung nicht abgebrochen haben. Im Zweifel durch die Polizei.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mein Vermieter muss aber keine 5 Millionen  Euro Strafe fürchten, wenn er nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden die Hausordnung mir gegenüber durchsetzt.


Dein Vermieter verdient seine Kohlen aber auch nicht durch möglichst viele Like und Klick-Zahlen und das möglichst viele Personen, möglichst viele krude Thesen verbreiten, die mit möglichst vielen Likes und Klickzahlen sowie noch mehr kruden Thesen versehen werden.


----------



## Mahoy (25. September 2020)

Der Vergleich mit der Hausordnung hinkt tatsächlich ein wenig. Wenn, sollte man das eher damit vergleichen, dass einem Vermieter zur Kenntnis gebracht wird, dass das Mietobjekt für strafbare Handlungen genutzt wird, denen er durch (mindestens) Duldung Vorschub leistet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du liest nicht richtig. Es ist schon seit vielen Jahren so. Mag sein, dass dir das bis zum NetzDG nicht auffiel, oder es dir auch egal war. Ist mir eigentlich auch egal. Der Hintergrund ist der, dass du als Plattformbetreiber dafür verantwortlich bist, was die Leute auf deiner Plattform treiben. Vor dem NetzDG haben sich die großen Techfirmen damit rausgeredet, dass sie ja nur die Plattform stellen. Das geht nun nicht mehr. Wie die Plattformbetreiber es anstellen eine rechtliche Beurteilung hinzubekommen ist mir dabei auch egal. Es ist deren Aufgabe! Und wenn sie der nicht nachkommen, wird jemand eine Anzeige machen, es kommt ggf zu einer Anklage UND DANN befindet ein Richter nach den geltenden Gesetzen wie damit umzugehen ist. Wenn sich nun die Plattformbetreiber auf einfachem Wege aus der Affaire ziehen, in dem sie per se erstmal alles Strittige löschen, dann solltest du die Betreiber dafür verantwortlich machen und nicht den Gesetzgeber.



Nochmals, das ist nicht die Kritik am Gesetz. Den Techfirmen wird durch dieses Gesetz eine unmöglich einzuhaltende Frist unter Androhung einer Millionenstrafe vorgesetzt, in derer sie rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen müssen.

Was ist also die Folge? Genau das, was die zahlreichen Kritiker dieses Gesetzes vorhergesagt haben. Techfirmen werden eher den großen Löschhammer auspacken und auf Verdacht zu viel löschen. Und zwar zum großen Teil Sachen, die gar nicht strafbar _wären_.

Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt und genau deshalb habe ich auch auf die Richter verwiesen.

Ein Richter studiert mehrere Semester Jura, um solche Sache zu lernen und eine Techfirma soll bei mehrere hunderttausende, gar Millionen Beiträge pro Tag, innerhalb von 24 Stunden entscheiden, was rechtswidrig ist und was nicht? In welcher Realität ist sowas machbar?

Nehmen wir doch mal einen konkreten Fall.

Björn Höckes Rede über das Gedenken zum Holocaust.









						AfD: Ermittlungen gegen Björn Höcke eingestellt
					

Wegen seiner umstrittenen Holocaust-Rede war Björn Höcke heftig kritisiert worden. Vor Gericht muss er sich der Thüringer AfD-Chef jedoch nicht verantworten.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Laut Staatsanwaltschaft durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt. Das kann man so sehen, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft, das kann man aber auch anders sehen.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat fast 3 Wochen gebraucht, dass zu prüfen. Jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor, Herr Höcke hat das nicht öffentlich gesagt, sondern auf den sozialen Medien geschrieben.

Und jetzt soll eine Techfirma innerhalb von 24 Stunden unter Geldstrafandrohung in Millionenhöhe entscheiden, wozu die Staatsanwaltschaft sich fast 3 Wochen Zeit lässt?

Und genau, das ist das Problem. Der Staat drückt sich vor seinen Aufgaben. Ob etwas strafbare Volksverhetzung oder erlaubte Meinungsäußerung ist, hat ein ordentliches Gericht (oder im Vorwege die Staatsanwaltschaft) zu prüfen, innerhalb einer angemessenen Zeit und keine Techfirma im Schnellverfahren.

Wir lagern doch auch nicht die Überwachung der Einhaltung anderer Gesetze an private Firmen aus. Das ist nunmal primäre Aufgabe des Staates.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Wenn es zu deinem Geschäftsmodell gehört, dass rechtlich nicht statthafter Content auf deiner Plattform erzeugt und verbreitet wird, dann musst du damit leben, dass man dir das auch zum Vorwurf macht und entsprechend bestraft, sofern du keine Maßnahmen ergreifst derlei Content zu unterbinden. Da zählt auch nicht "Meinungsfreiheit", die es auf kommerziellen Plattformen ohnehin nicht gibt und auch nicht im Sinne unser Gesetze durch die Löschung betroffen ist.



Der Knackpunkt ist doch die Prüfung. Welcher seriöse Rechtsstaat prüft innerhalb von 24 Stunden hunderttausende, bis Millionen Aussagen auf ihre Strafbarkeit hin?

Richtig, gar keiner. Aber die Techfirmen sollen schaffen, was der Rechtsstaat nicht schafft? Ernsthaft?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit der Hausordnung hinkt tatsächlich ein wenig. Wenn, sollte man das eher damit vergleichen, dass einem Vermieter zur Kenntnis gebracht wird, dass das Mietobjekt für strafbare Handlungen genutzt wird, denen er durch (mindestens) Duldung Vorschub leistet.



Aber es obliegt nicht der Prüfung des Vermieters, ob die Handlungen strafbar sind, oder?

Das macht dann doch immer noch der Staat.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat fast 3 Wochen gebraucht, dass zu prüfen. Jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor, Herr Höcke hat das nicht öffentlich gesagt, sondern auf den sozialen Medien geschrieben.
> 
> Und jetzt soll eine Techfirma innerhalb von 24 Stunden unter Geldstrafandrohung in Millionenhöhe entscheiden, wozu die Staatsanwaltschaft sich fast 3 Wochen Zeit lässt?
> 
> Und genau, das ist das Problem. Der Staat drückt sich vor seinen Aufgaben. Ob etwas strafbare Volksverhetzung oder erlaubte Meinungsäußerung ist, hat ein ordentliches Gericht (oder im Vorwege die Staatsanwaltschaft) zu prüfen, innerhalb einer angemessenen Zeit und keine Techfirma im Schnellverfahren.



Das ist absolut falsch, sowohl juristisch als auch praktisch, denn du hast auf keiner Plattform im Internet *das Recht* auf freie Meinungsäußerungen, denn das sind Privatversanstaltungen, da die Plattformen Eigentümer haben, ergo Hausrecht.
Genauso wenig wie du das bei deinem Arbeitgeber oder Nachbarn hast.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber es obliegt nicht der Prüfung des Vermieters, ob die Handlungen strafbar sind, oder?


Jedem Vermieter sollte klar sein, wo der Sperrbezirk in der jeweiligen Gegend ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist absolut falsch, sowohl juristisch als auch praktisch, denn du hast auf keiner Plattform im Internet *das Recht* auf freie Meinungsäußerungen, denn das sind Privatversanstaltungen, da die Plattformen Eigentümer haben, ergo Hausrecht.Genauso wenig wie du das bei deinem Arbeitgeber oder Nachbarn hast.



Wenn der Betreiber aus eigenen Stücken löscht, worauf er Bock hat, ist das auch sein gutes Recht.

Das ist aber immer noch nicht der Knackpunkt.

Es geht darum, dass der Betreiber unter *Androhung* einer Strafzahlung bis zu *5 Millionen Euro* innerhalb von *24 Stunden* rechtswidrige Inhalte löschen *muss*.

Ich habe es mal fett markiert, vielleicht wird dann auch mal gelesen, worum es geht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Jedem Vermieter sollte klar sein, wo der Sperrbezirk in der jeweiligen Gegend ist.



Einmal mehr, kannst du mir erklären, was du damit meinst? Ich verstehe es nämlich nciht.


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat fast 3 Wochen gebraucht, dass zu prüfen. Jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor, Herr Höcke hat das nicht öffentlich gesagt, sondern auf den sozialen Medien geschrieben.
> 
> Und jetzt soll eine Techfirma innerhalb von 24 Stunden unter Geldstrafandrohung in Millionenhöhe entscheiden, wozu die Staatsanwaltschaft sich fast 3 Wochen Zeit lässt?


Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein Staatsanwalt samt Gefolge drei Arbeitswochen von morgens bis abends mit dem Thema verbracht hat. Ich vermute, dass es zusammengenommen nicht mal ein Arbeitstag war. Es dauert nur so lange, weil es ne Behörde ist und man seitens der Exekutive dafür bekannt ist in gewisser Tendenz Leuten wie Höcke nicht auf die Füße zu treten.

Es geht in der Androhung von Strafe ja um die ganz krassen Ausfälle auf den Seiten. Also sowas, wenn jemand einer Flüchtlingsruppe eine in sie geworfene Handgrante oder die wiederhergestellten Gaskammern in Auschwitz wünscht. Bei so diffizilen Aussagen wie bei den verbalen Gratwanderungen eines Höckes kommt das gar nicht zum Tragen. Und für alles andere zwischen den Extremen hat man 24h Stunden Zeit zwischen der Meldung und dem Löschen. Und selbst wenn das nicht eingehalten wird, so muss es eine Anzeige durch den Meldenden geben.

Für die Bewertung ob Löschen oder nicht werden seitens der Plattformbetreiber u.a. die AAS beauftragt. Die und diverse andere Vereine, die sich dieses Thema auf die Fahne geschrieben haben.


----------



## Mahoy (25. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber es obliegt nicht der Prüfung des Vermieters, ob die Handlungen strafbar sind, oder?



Auch wenn ich das NetzDG in recht vielen Belangen für ziemlichen Müll halte, genau dieser Punkt wird immer wieder falsch verstanden: Es wird nicht vom Anbieter erwartet, dass er die Strafbarkeit der Handlung prüft. Es wird vom ihm erwartet, dass er sein Risiko prüft, womöglich eine Straftat zu unterstützen.

Und das ist schon seit Ewigkeiten in unzählige Geschäftsfeldern gang und gäbe. Pfandleiher können beispielsweise nicht einfach sagen, sie würden nur eine Plattform bereit stellen, wenn sie Diebesgut an- und verkaufen, denn das wäre bekanntlich Hehlerei. Verlage können sich beispielsweise von den Aussagen in Leserbriefen inhaltlich distanzieren, müssen jedoch trotzdem prüfen, ob sie auf diesem Wege Volksverhetzung publizieren.

Sprich, Anbietern von Kommunikationsplattformen wurde einfach nur ein Privileg entzogen, welches zahllose andere Geschäfte nie besaßen.



> Das macht dann doch immer noch der Staat.



Eben nicht. Vermieter, Dienstanbieter, du und ich sowie dein Schwippschwager mütterlicherseits und Tante Trude aus Buxtehude - wir alle sind der Staat.

Ob etwas strafbar (sprich: zu strafen) ist, entscheiden in Deutschland Gerichte. Von allen anderen wird lediglich eine Risikobewertung erwartet, deren Umfang damit skaliert, wie weit man sich *freiwillig* aus dem Fenster lehnt. Niemand ist gezwungen, beispielsweise sein Geld damit zu verdienen, eine Kommunikationsplattform bereitzustellen, nicht wahr?


----------



## Tekkla (25. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, Anbietern von Kommunikationsplattformen wurde einfach nur ein Privileg entzogen, welches zahllose andere Geschäfte nie besaßen.


Treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.

Am Rande:  Covenant: Call the Ships to Port  


Edit: Damit dürfte die Diskussion ihren Höhepunkt finden.








						Steam löscht rechtsextremes Spiel, das von Österreicher entwickelt wurde
					

Kurz nach der Veröffentlichung wurde das Game von der US-Plattform geworfen und zugleich das Konto des Entwicklers entfernt




					www.derstandard.at


----------



## hoffgang (29. September 2020)

Uhhh da hat sich der Maddin direkt nochmal eingesellnert. 

Mission accomplished würd ich da mal sagen.


----------

